# Good Ammo



## Spartan213 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I really like shooting my slingshot but I run out of ammo all the time. I was wondering if you guys knew of any good ammo that is not expensive. I have seen the post for the Iron Pellets that people find but I do not know where I can get them for free like some of you guys.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the iron pellets are found along train tracks . you can also shoot rocks, start collecting the roundest ones you can find in any size. over time youll just "know" what kind of rock will work for you .


----------



## Spartan213 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Imperial... Can you find iron pellets along every train tracks?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Up here in NC we have a store called the Christmas tree shoppe that has bags of marbles for a dollar. Not the best for hunting but they do shoot well with light bands. Also smooth pebbles from streams make good ammo.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't use flat rocks. You won't be able to hit the broad side of a barn with them. Marbles are good and they're fairly cheap.


----------



## Spartan213 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can you find iron pellets by every train track?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you thought about shooting into a catchbox to save your ammo? Then you can get some nice 1/2" bearings (or whatever size you like) and shoot them infinitely. I don't know about iron pellets, though.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The RR track grade bed under the tracks I shoot along is covered with semi-large (OK for throwing but too big for SS use) stones. Any loose iron pellets have bounced down into the stone-covered grade bed and aren't collectible. I do wish they were collectible, though--if they were, I'd be all over them!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hex nuts clay balls like you avatar


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

How about making a catch box so you could reuse your ammo?


----------



## hailtothkngbby (Nov 23, 2013)

I have read that the iron pellets on railroad beds are called Taconite/Magnetite. It is an easier form of iron to transport and measure. The article I read stated that even though there are not iron mills along every set of tracks that most will have these Taconite/Magnetite pellets because trains are diverted due to inclimate weather or scheduling. The only way to know for sure is to go have a walk along the tracks and flip over some of the rocks. What better place to take a catty on a walk? *edited to include possibility of magnetism.* Magnetite is often magnetic, you may be able to collect it with a heavy magnet on a string.


----------

